# Guided Hog Hunts around Albany



## Showman (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 50% off ($250) coupon for Hog Swat (www.HogSwat.com).  From looking at the web page they list, it seems like a doable thang since they provide the guns, ammo, and most of all, expertise.  Claimed success rate of 80% and if they can not get you on Hogs, they will take you out again on another night for the cost of fuel.  

So far, it sounds good.  Almost a sure thing to get meat for the freezer with them.  Has anyone here hunted with these folk?  Is it as well run as the web sight makes it sound?  Are there other guide services around the Albany area that can match or beat what Hog Swat advertises?  

Really need some answers here folks.......Ready to put Pork in the Freezer......


----------



## dukedog1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hog Swat is good. Since you are from leesburg that will be good. Won't have to drive far. Hogswat is out of leesburg too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2012)

I haven`t hunted with Red, but I`ll vouch for him. He runs a good operation.


----------



## SumterSlayer (Jul 31, 2012)

Its is an awesome hunt. If you have never done a night hunt you are in for a treat. The price at which you can go makes me jealous. You will not be disappointed as long as you can shoot you want be hungry either.


----------



## Showman (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you need a BIG GAME license to hunt Hogs?  Got a friend in Texas that may come this way to hunt some hogs.


----------



## SumterSlayer (Jul 31, 2012)

No. Just small game or resident hunting license


----------



## Showman (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'll pass that along to my friend.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 1, 2012)

I did a 'junk mail' mailer.. Its for locals, I figured Id make an economical special for the folks in my area. The hunts not discounted, just the price. We still bust our humps to make sure they have a great hunt.


----------



## Showman (Aug 2, 2012)

See, that is useful info there, and I appreciate it for sure.  I may be calling you in the very near future for a hunt.


----------



## Judge (Aug 2, 2012)

We didn't get that coupon in Moultrie.  All we got was campaign mail, lol


----------



## sniper1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Go with hogswat.  you will not be disappointed.  I've been 3 times and put dead pork on the ground every time.  If you don't use that coupon, send it up to me in myrtle beach


----------



## Mr7mag (Aug 3, 2012)

*I've been!*

I went with Hog SWAT on July 20&21.
Hal worked very hard to put me on hogs. I did shoot one hog each night, which is below his average. 
That said... you get to use (IMO) the coolest equipment ever! You can see in the dark, how does that work? The technology was amazing and so was the conversation.  
For me, the experience was well worth the price of admission. 
Hal is a first class guy, using top of the line equipment and he works very hard to give you an opportunity to shoot. 

Go for it!


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 3, 2017)

Dang, I know this is 5 years old but it'd be nice to get a 50% off coupon since it'll cost me that much in gas and tolls to make it down there. Also, in 5 years the price hasn't gone up ? That says a lot...just saying


----------

